# Walts Hobby Wednesday OnRoad Racing results 10/3/07



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

Well Chris Spencer made it two in a row this week. His car is really hooked up. It was fun racing! Hope to see everyone in a couple of weeks. Here are the results:

1/12 OnRoad A-Main

1. 62 8:06.22 Chris Spencer *TQ*
2. 60 8:02.79 Todd Ferguson
3. 59 8:01.29 Mike Notaro
4. 53 7:29.83 Dan Levy
5. 46 8:02.48 Brandon Notaro


----------

